# Monkey does dishes



## TuxedoGilma (Apr 25, 2015)

Was loading the dish washer and someone decided I needed some help!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Our kids just love to help. Don't they? Thanks for sharing this cutie


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

That is absolutely adorable!! What a cute little helper!


----------



## Fireflies (Aug 30, 2015)

How darling!


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

OMG! I'm very glad you saw your helper before you put it on!! So cute!!:heart_eyes:


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow he looks exactly like my Buddy! Even the little crinkle in his ear. Where do you live? You're not in Carson City, NV are you? If so maybe they're brothers.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing,,,,I am still giggling


----------

